# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Andrews Texas

## Roydw3

I am going to my first bluegrass festival soon. There is one in Andrews, Texas, September 2-4. I have only had my mandolin for a couple of weeks and am just learning scales and chords...I will not be playing...I am just excited to go and listen. 

Didn't know if anyone would be interested, and I don't think they advertize much, but wanted to mention it just in case. 

Bluegrass Festival is always held Labor Day Weekend, sponsored by the Andrews Oddfellows & Rebekah Lodges. Both festivals are held at Andrews County (Florey) Park, 9 miles north and 1 mile east of Andrews. 259 RV and camp trailer hookups are available, at 10.00 per night. For more information: Call the Chamber (432)523-2695 

Thanks
Denny

----------


## ShaneJ

Cool Denny! I didn't know they had that out there. I'll be in Brownwood, unfortunately, though.

BTW, I was on a conference call this morning with Robby Rogers from Andrews. We work for the same outfit.

----------


## Roydw3

Yes, it has been going on for years and they have a large turn out from what I understand, but they don't really advertise it much. There is also a new one coming up in McCamey, Texas (about 52 miles south of Odessa) on September 10. I will be in Alabama that weekend so I will not get to go.

Even so, I am going to enjoy the trip to Andrews (39 miles to the camp from here). I will go Thursday for the jam sessions, and all day Saturday. I cannot go Friday night because I must go to the first football game of the year...Odessa Permian Panthers...of Friday Night Lights fame...season ticket holder...hoping for a playoff year.

Have a great day.

----------


## ShaneJ

My inlaws live in Brownwood, so I know how football nuts are!

----------


## bud

I'll be over in Hobbs, NM that weekend visiting the folks. Would love to make it to Andrews, but probably should stay with Mom since she's battling cancer. I've lived in North Carolina now for 15 years. Never heard the music much growing up in Hobbs(born in Odessa.) Just took a hankering to it in the last few years. My best friends folks will be over for the festival. His name is Olin Rapp and plays mandolin and guitar. If you see him tell him Bud Martin said hello. We always get together when I come to Hobbs for the holidays. Pick it pretty.

Bud Martin

----------


## Roydw3

Bud, I'll try to find him and say hello. This will be my first festival so I am not sure what to expect, but I can't wait.

----------


## Roydw3

Heading to Andrews in just a few minutes...I am excited as this will be my first Bluegrass festival since I was a little boy...and I haven't been little in a long time...and my first festival as a "player"...it is thrilling...and I will enjoy it...tomorrow is an all day event so that too will be exciting...I wish you guys could be here in West Texas

----------


## Roydw3

Ok, it was pretty good...there weren't many there...I understand that the bulk of people will come on Saturday. I enjoyed it and it was low key. I didn't really talk to anyone...everyone seemed to be in their own little groups and reuniting with old friends and I didn't want to interupt. 

I was surprised that so many of the mando players were playing Michael Kellys...after so many negative comments on this site...even though there are others who praise it for the beginner, I was surprised that these regional band players weren't holding Gibson, or other big name brand...

This is my question, do they play the MK at the festival and leave their number one mando at home...or when you go to a festival, do you take your best when you are on stage...the guitar players were playing martins and gibsons, is it because the mandolin is more fragile...I am a rookie and am just curious

thanks

----------


## Roydw3

Today it was much better...the bands were really good and there were a variety of quality mandos...Weber, some small builders, Ratliff, and others...the best sounding was a Ratliff played by a 10 year old kid in the family band "Triple L" ...they won some contest in Branson a week or so ago...they were good too...I had fun and enjoyed the time at my first festival...I came home early because I have work to do...the only thing I didn't like is that every where I turned people were smoking...my allergies couldn't handle it and I have a bad headache. Does everyone in bluegrass smoke? (yes, that is overstated...but you get the point)...I'll put some pictures up later.

----------


## Coy Wylie

Triple-L is a good family band. If I remember right, the youngest son plays mando. His older brother is quite the banjo picker though. 

What other regional bands were there?

----------


## Roydw3

Yes, the brother that sang lead and played guitar was good. The brother that played banjo was great. In fact, he played with 6 or 7 other bands that asked him to sit in with them. He probably played 7 or 8 hours on Saturday and probably 3 on Friday. He was going to play about 3 today too, but I didn't go today. They were really good.

----------


## Roydw3

The bands were: Sandhills, Triple L (my favorite), West Texas Watchman (religious vocal group didn't play instruments and sang to a tape - I didn't care for it...I wanted to hear bluegrass); Texas Country; Kays Brothers; Daybreak Express; Desert Willow; Pecos Valley; Concho Grass...and a couple of others. The highlight was the Triple L and there was a girl who played with Concho Grass that was an incredible fiddle player. There was a group from Las Cruces that was a little different...I would say they were more folk music...they were pretty good and it was interesting to have something different. Of Course, Bill Myrick, who once played with Bill Monroe, and who has a weekly Sunday night radio show, was the emcee. He rambles when he talks, but it was pretty cool to see him. I have a bunch of pictures, but I don't know how to post them.

----------


## Coy Wylie

Hey Denny, 

The young lady you mentioned who plays a hot fiddle is Christina Ridgeway. She is a tremendous young fiddler. She and I picked for several hours at the Tulia festival a month or so ago. Wonderful gal!

----------


## Roydw3

Yes, that is right...I found my handout with all the band descriptions. She played mocking bird and did a good job although is was slower than many play it, I was impressed. Ricky Boen and Texas Mud when they play mocking bird, Ricky flies. They have been up in Branson for some time now. I they are doing well. I really miss them being in the area. We used to go out to their house at least once a year, eat barbque and listen to them play (my wife used to do some of the bookkeeping for Ricky's father - who is part of the band). Anyway, Christian was really good and people flocked to her. 

As I mentioned before, I liked Triple L quite a bit. It was interesting to me that there were several bands that were young kids and family acts with young kids. They seemed to do a better job than some of the all adult bands (I say that to keep from saying they were old). While I am a beginner on Mandolin, I do play some bass, guitar, and drums. But these kids blow me away. 

Speaking of kids, my son's birthday is today...I gave him a new guitar. He has been after me to teach him. I keep putting it off because he is the quarterback and safety on his football team, and he is the point guard or 2 guard on the basketball team. He is too busy. I don't want him to suffer in his school work. My two girls both have toy/beginner guitars that they bang around on...the older of the two is a piano player, as is my wife. I would love to be able to have a "family band", not to tour or do shows with, but just for fun. The youngest is just four, but she already is playing the drums. She mostly makes noise, but she can keep rythm and she can make her hands and feet do different things...she has the right temperment too...which scares me...she is going to cause me to age quickly. ha ha ha

thanks for the feeback

----------

